#ubuntu-l10n-es 2016-04-25
<MrTulias> Buenas
<rvr> Hola MrTulias
<MrTulias> buenas rvr, mirando las traducciones de la nueva solicitud de ingreso me surgió una duda... ¿Cuándo se echa a perder una variable al cambiarle las comillas?
<MrTulias> por ejemplo https://translations.launchpad.net/pantheon-files/trunk/+pots/marlin/es/425/+translate
<rvr> MrTulias: No entiendo bien la pregunta, ¿me pones en contexto?
 * rvr mira
<rvr> Ahí Adolfo cambió manualmente la comilla simple por las otras
<rvr> Lo importante es que esté %s, la variable
<MrTulias> Por eso... ¿No afecta a la variable?
<rvr> No, no le afecta
<MrTulias> Ah, vale
<rvr> Se sustituye %s por el contenido
<MrTulias> gracias
<rvr> De nada :)
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2019-04-22
<Rodhos> Hola
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2019-04-23
<Rodhos> clc
